# RS2 Headlights



## jbitler (Nov 18, 2002)

Dunno if this is kosher, but I just got an account to ask if anyone wants lights. I am trying to buy some RS2 Headlights from Europrice in a group purchase and they need 1 to 2 more folks to buy some lights to get the purchase complete. I talked to some folks that just got RS2 headlights from them, they were pretty pleased. I just want the headlights real badly. euro-audi-parts.com is the place their website is. Also i want to buy a harness for the lights cause they recommended one, where do I get something like that? What exactly does it do?
Thanks Audi lovers!


[Modified by jbitler, 10:20 PM 11-18-2002]


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: RS2 Headlights (jbitler)*

Blaufergnugen has harnesses.
http://www.audiquattroparts.com (note that they do not account for the "blinker" that you must deal with)


[Modified by PitViper, 2:04 AM 11-19-2002]


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: RS2 Headlights (PitViper)*

you will probably end up with a fast blinker,and no parking lights in the front corners
Looks hot though


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: RS2 Headlights (TRYNTRUEA2)*

There are parking lights in the corners on the RS2 lights, and you can do various things for turn signals. In these pictures you'll see 88-91 Euro 90/Coupe headlights installed on a US-spec car, with Audi 4000 turn signals installed next to the fog lights.








http://www.humanspeakers.com/audi/images/eurolights-90o.jpg








http://www.humanspeakers.com/audi/images/eurolights-90p.jpg


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: RS2 Headlights (jbitler)*

If you are not too pathetic in wiring, keep you money and do it yourself. Realtively easy using your stock wires. Here is a link
http://www.autox.biz/RS2Wiring.htm 
Even with the Blau kit, you still have to wire the turn signals


[Modified by tonydule, 7:16 PM 11-23-2002]


----------

